# MSN Photo upload tool problem..aaargh!



## doh.. (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi all...Here's a fun one...Hope you can solve this...
System; 3.1Ghz P4, Win XP, MS antispyware, Macaffee Virus and Firewall.
Problem - Cannot get the MSN photo upload tool to work. On selecting 'attach photo's' it goes to the MSN photo upload screen and then tries to tell me that there are no photos in the folders selected. BS!
So far tried - deleting tool from downloaded internet files and retrying. No result. Sequence is still;
-Goes to 'install MSN photouploader' screen, the 'install active X' warning comes up OK, hard drive whirs away and then invariably, if I click install on the original MSN photo tool page as instructed it comes up with the message ' this page must be resent etc' screen, and the whole thing goes in a circle again. Same result if i do not click the resend page.
Tried also - system restore, lowest level of IE6 security, turning off Virus, firewall, MS antispyware etc, and just about anything else i can think of besides a clean reboot
This is driving me nuts as are travelling and cannot easily email photos without having to resize etc.
Anyone else had this problem?
aaaargh...I know enought to be dangerous but that's it..
Hope you can help.


----------



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

My problem almost. When I click on to upload a pic, a white blank haze fills the screen then .... nothing.
Can I uninstall and reinstall? Think I have a fault in the program.


----------



## tigerdrawers (Jul 1, 2005)

I have exactly the same problem with the MSN Photo Upload Tool. Any fixes or alternatives yet?
Thanks!


----------



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

Not yet. Sent email to msn but have only had a reply that they received my message. Maybe if I send another 30 or so emails, they may respond.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Are the pictures in some format that you cant just right click on the picture and select Save picture as?


----------



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

the pictures are fine, but its the photo tool that isn't working. It says there are no pics (anywhere on my pc). I can attach using 'attach file', but what is the point in using the program if you can't rezise and attach pics from pic folders.


----------



## nikjoma (Jul 9, 2005)

when i try to add photos, a window pops up that want me to instal msn photo upload control. however if i try to do that i get the security warning 
" windows has found a problem with this file
MsnPUpld.cab
unknown publisher"

have tried setting security to low ,etc.... still no chance to install the upload control

any suggestions anybody???


----------



## kennedygrl (Jul 12, 2005)

I've had the exact same problems as Nikjoma with the photo upload control. I've tried everything, even writing to MSN and asking if there's an alternate program I could use to upload my pictures. 
They haven't written back, of course....has anyone gotten a reply on how to figure the damn thing out?


----------



## bigbhattb (Jul 12, 2005)

slipe said:


> Are the pictures in some format that you cant just right click on the picture and select Save picture as?


Hi There,

I am having the same problem of not being able to attach pictures with the MSN Photo upload tool. It keeps on saying no pictures available. It is really annoying me now.

Any suggestions or solutions?

Regards.

Raj


----------



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

I've checked other forums and this seems to be a pretty widespread problem. MSN is rather slack. I've only heard from them to tell me they have my request and that they will get back to me. 
I give in....I'll just upload them as files.
It used to work....don't know why it stopped.


----------



## hugsnkisses8 (Jul 16, 2005)

nikjoma said:


> when i try to add photos, a window pops up that want me to instal msn photo upload control. however if i try to do that i get the security warning
> " windows has found a problem with this file
> MsnPUpld.cab
> unknown publisher"
> ...


Gosh, I have the exact same problem and I really wish someone could help me out. It says that the digital signature isnt valid, my friend and I have tried everything we know to try but its just not working out..

Please! Help! Msn support sucks, so much for replying to my email  
Thank you


----------



## jellytubbie (Jul 19, 2005)

hugsnkisses8 said:


> Gosh, I have the exact same problem and I really wish someone could help me out. It says that the digital signature isnt valid, my friend and I have tried everything we know to try but its just not working out..
> 
> Please! Help! Msn support sucks, so much for replying to my email
> Thank you


did you ever find an answer for this problem it's driving me crazy ive tried absolutely everything!!


----------



## jellytubbie (Jul 19, 2005)

have you found out a soloution to this problem im having exactly the same one i thought i was the only one ive tried absolutely everything!!


----------



## dbdbarry (Jul 23, 2005)

I HAVE A SOLUTION!!!!
I hope this works for other people, after searching for a solution for hours, I found nothing anywhere, but I thought, hey... microsoft are *******s, maybe there's a problem with firefox being on my computer.
Sure enough, I unistalled firefox and now the photo upload works like a charm.
This might not work for everybody, but it worked for me. So try unistalling your other browsers and see if that fixes the situation. I can't believe microsoft is doing this. It's really annoying when you HAVE to view a page in IE, or not even have it on your computer in this case.
Also, if this fixes your problem, please post this solution to another message board. It will save a lot of people some time. Hope this works for you.


----------



## atEileen (May 9, 2005)

if the program is giving you problems, try yahoo mail, have a great upload for photos and I think you'll like it much more then MSN.

check it out!

Eileen


----------



## jdonajko (Jul 27, 2005)

Try this. In internet explorer, go to tools>internet options. Click on the advanced tab. Scroll down to the security category. Check the box for "Allow software to run or install even if the signature is invalid." It will then prompt you when the software tries to download. Click install. Hope this helps.


----------



## FRIELZ (Aug 9, 2005)

WENT THRU THE SAME JUNK U ALL WENT THRU READ THE THREADS ABOVE AND DO WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT DELETING OR REMOVING THE PICTURE LOADING CRAP FROM MSN THEN DO THIS IT WORKS AMASING LOL YES THAT SIMPLE BELIEVE ME I SPENT HOURS ON THIS : ) MIKE


"Hello, i had the same problem. I have fixed a few pc's that had this problem by doing this...... Msn offers "msn spaces" i access it on msn messenger. This seems to be a flaw with msn on the whole. Once you create a webpage for yourself using msn spaces feature, and choose to create an album there and choose to add pictures to the album, you will see the pics on your pc as it uses the same photo upload tool as hotmail.

Once you did that , you can then go back to hotmail and voila the picture attachment tool works. Note you only have to do this once to solve the problem." 

OK you lazy guys hers the address to MSN spaces but you need to have a MSN HOTMAIL account or be a MSN user to get your MS SPACES use this url>>>>>>> SPACES.MSN.COM good luck all : ) Mike


----------



## disco (Aug 10, 2005)

The MSN spaces registration worked for me. Thanks that was a little pronlem that was amazingly hard to figure out. Not much out there for help on this one.


----------



## FRIELZ (Aug 9, 2005)

Glad To Hear I Could Help I Was Very Frustrated Myself : ) Mike


----------



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Frielz,
Just made my spaces page....works like a charm. Thanks for the solution.


----------



## simon728 (Aug 14, 2005)

go to tools/internet options/programs/mannage add ons select windows messanges not msn messanger disable/ok restart internet explorer and it should work  :up:


----------



## simon728 (Aug 14, 2005)

try tools/internet options/programs/mannage add ons select windows messanges not msn messanger disable/ok restart internet explorer and it should work


----------



## simon728 (Aug 14, 2005)

doh.. said:


> Hi all...Here's a fun one...Hope you can solve this...
> System; 3.1Ghz P4, Win XP, MS antispyware, Macaffee Virus and Firewall.
> Problem - Cannot get the MSN photo upload tool to work. On selecting 'attach photo's' it goes to the MSN photo upload screen and then tries to tell me that there are no photos in the folders selected. BS!
> So far tried - deleting tool from downloaded internet files and retrying. No result. Sequence is still;
> ...


 try tools/internet options/programs/mannage add ons select windows messanges not msn messanger disable/ok restart internet explorer and it should work


----------



## shanejohno (Aug 21, 2005)

no offence but your all going about it the wrong way, i am one of the admins at hotmail [email protected], one of the problems is file downloads you got that rite but another one of the problems is active x, the photo upload tool uses active x controls to work which is the reason why none of you can see your pictures, or you see white screens

the solution to this problem is easy, go to tools>internet options>security>highlight internet>go to custom level and enable everything that is to do with active x then install the upload tool and then change everything back to normal, you know what the internet is like these days


----------



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

Shanejohno....Where were you in June when we had all these problems. Took your advise (enabling active x) problem solved in 20 seconds. Thanks heaps :up:


----------



## shanejohno (Aug 21, 2005)

jpossum said:


> Shanejohno....Where were you in June when we had all these problems. Took your advise (enabling active x) problem solved in 20 seconds. Thanks heaps :up:


i don't do much of these problem things, ppl email hotmail and they sort the problems, but so mahy ppl are having these problems so i fort it was about time i helped out, if you ever have any problems, email me and i will try my best to help u directly


----------



## kelseycarroll (Mar 23, 2008)

hi this is my first time doing this but i dont know what else to do 
i downloaded the msn uploader tool and now when i go to my files where i have my pictures it says that i have a new image file and a converter is downloading and then nothing happends and then it says i have no files in my flolders and im very fustrated 
i jsut want to send pictures in email it use to be so easy 
can anyone plz help me plzzzzz


----------



## kelseycarroll (Mar 23, 2008)

when i downloaded the uploader tool now it says that i have new file image and says its downloading a converter and then nothing happens and all my folders are empty plllzzzzz help me


----------



## kelseycarroll (Mar 23, 2008)

and my pictures are jpeg there not new


----------



## kelseycarroll (Mar 23, 2008)

i cant get my pic to come up says there is none in my folders but there is 
i thing comes up and says something about new file imiage a converter is downloading but then nothing happens its really driving me nut can anyone help


----------

